# Crested Gecko breeding



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so over the last week or two ive been taking huge leaps forward in my start up of breeding crested geckos. my interest in them started a few months back when i started researching them because of the one we had here in the store. he was just kinda plain brown with a slight orange tinge to him nothing special so i just assumed thats what they all looked like. i found out how easy they are to care for and how tame they are which made me even more interested. then about a month and a half ago i was at petco and saw one that was amazing with a crazy gray and orange/red pattern to it (shame on me for buying from petco) but i bought it which turned out to be a sweet deal for its size and color. and i started asking my co worker about them and he said yeah thats a nice one but u should see some of the other morphs out there. so i went home and started to do some research and thats when it all happened i found out how insanely easy they are to breed and how much they can actually be worth at breeding age. soon after i ordered my a beautiful male crested gecko not yet at breeding age. now in the last 2 weeks i have another ready to breed female i got 2 more juveniles at tinley on monday. and i have another ready to breed male comming tomorrow and a juvenile female comming hopefully friday and a down payment on 3 more. so when he comes tomorrow i will have 2.2.2 crested geckos. and when he settles in next week will be my first attempt at breeding. each of them have their own tank the juveniles are in kritter keepers tho because they cant be in a big tank or they may not be able to find food because of their small size. i found this rack system online tho that holds critter keepers for baby cresteds they just slide right in and hang from the cieling so u dont have to use the tops making feeding and watering much easier. each week with every paycheck im going to be buying a reptibreeze tank so i can stack them along the wall so it will look nicer and be easy to maintian. i feed all my cresteds repashy crested gecko diet or rcgd as its reffered to a lot. and the occasional dusted crickets. i will have some pictures up tonight hopefully when i get home from work.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

that sounds awesome, just make sure you give the females a cool down period of about 3 weeks with plenty of calcium supplementation between clutches.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yep i know but im gonna do longer cool downs 2 months is even better for them and it will help me not get over run with babies to fast and i can work on becoming a little more known as a reliable person slowly. i also want to raise the babies up to a descent size before selling them instead of selling at such a young age when u cant really tell their adult pattern so u cant sell them for as much. ive been working with a lot of top of the line breeders over the last 2 weeks and they have been flooding me with information on breeding and care. as simple as it may be their is a lot of aspects to it and for breeding specific traits. the guy that i just got the two juvies from is friends with the guys over at pangea and turns out the guy i get my frogs from has done some field work with him same with the guy i work with. he has really been helping me out a lot and gives amazing deals. the 3 others im getting from him he said i could get one free if i got the other two. and he asked me to come out to some shows with him that his friend puts on so i could learn some stuff and see how it all works. learn about pricing and stuff.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds really awesome. maybe one day when I am looking for a mate for my crested I will give you a call err post. PM? lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

here is the big guy i am getting in a few hours. 
















and the little girl that is comming soon i have a down payment on her
















and one of the males i already i have he was my second that i got from this same company
















and a picture of my first one (female) along with the one above








she looks a lot better fired up. ill try to get a picture up of the olive female i have. my camera just sucks really bad.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

wow they are fantastic! if you are going to breed those two specifically the offspring will be amazing! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive got to weigh her before i attempt to breed and idk if the one in the picture with her is mature enough yet he also needs to be weighed but i will def be when they are ready. im pairing the new one in the top picture with my olive female in the next couple days since i know they are both up to weight. its crazy i got him today and he is a absolute beast! hes huge he goes from the palm of my hand to the inside of my elbow almost from nose to tail.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i got the pictures of the two juveniles i have. these guys are tiny only about 6-8 grams they will develop a lot lot more color as they age.








this guy fires up soooo nice really dark i saw it for the first time last night


----------

